# أسعار خيالية وجودة على الشرط (عود طبيعي .. صناعي) جملة



## ناددر (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*عملائي الكرام*​​


​
​
*أقدم لكم أقوى العروض وأقل الأسعار*​​

*لجميع أنواع العود الطبيعي ، والطبيعي المحسن ، والصناعي*​​

*وبسعر أقل ب 50% عن بعض تجار الجملة*​​

*
للاستخدام الشخصي*​​

*وهدايا كبار الشخصيات ، وهدايا الوالدين والأقارب والأصدقاء** ....*​​

*
*​​

*
*​​

*ملاحظة :**الأسعار مناسبة للي يترزق الله ويدور الرزق الحلال*​​​
​​

​​

*عروض وهدايا*​​


*العود الأزرق – الكلمنتـــان – المروكي – الماليزي*​​

*طبيعي وصناعي*​​

*(عروض خاصة للمساجد والجمعيات الخيرية)*​​


​​



*العرض الأول : عود هندي*​​

*
*​​

*للإستخدام الشخصي**والمناسبات والزواجات*​​

*
*​[FONT=Arial, Verdana]




​[/FONT]



*(سعر الكيلو بعد الخصم 4200 ريال وتستطيع شراء جزء من الكيلو)*


*سعر التجزئة لنصف الثمن(420ريال فقط) مع علبة*





*كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية :*


*
*​



​


​​


*العرض الثاني :*​​

*عود مروكي SS (طبيعي محسن)درجة أولى*​​

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*يصلح استخدام شخصي وللشخص التاجر اللي يبيع قطاعي*[/FONT]​​


*الكيلو ب(1200ريال) فقط*​​



​




*العرض الثالث :*

​

*عود طبيعي محسن*​​

*(يزبد) وريحته تجمل قدام الضيوف يصلح للمناسبات*​​

*ولهدايا الزواج واللي يعز عليك*​​

*سعر الكيلو من النهاية (950 ريال)*​​

*نصف كيلو (550)*​​

*
*​​



​




*العرض الرابع :*


*عود كلمنتان طبيعي محسن والكمية الباقية 18 كيلو فقط*


*(بسعر خاص الكيلو ب600 ريال)*


*
*















*العرض الخامس :*


*عود صناعي معروف باسم SR*


[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*الكيلو ب 700 ريال للنوع الفاخر*[/FONT]​

[FONT=Arial, Verdana]



​[/FONT]


*
*​​

*العرض السادس :*​​

*
*​​

*3عبوات دهن عود هندي أبو سمكه فواح*​​

*مجانا 3 عبوات مسك أبيض نفس نوعية الي يباع على الخطوط الجوية السعودية*​​

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*وبسعر 180 ريال فقط*[/FONT]​​

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*وممكن نكتب اسمك أو اسم من ترغب اهدائه على العلبة*[/FONT]​​

*
*​​



​


*
*​​

*العرض السابع :*​​

​​

****عطور الأوركيد 3أنواع** VIP)**)****​​

​​

*سعرالحبة في محلات أوركيد بلس ب250 أي 3 أنواع ب750*​​


(((وفر أكثر من 300 ريال)))​​

*سعر البيع عندنا 3 عبوات ب425 ريال*​​

*الأصلي على الشرط*​​

​​

*طبعا التركيز عالي ويستمر يوم كامل بإذن الله وعلى الشرط (الجودة
أو الترجيع)*​​


*



*

​​

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*مميزات بخاخ العود:*[/FONT]*يحتوي على أخشاب العود الكلمنتان مع المسك والورد*​

*والباتشولي ويتميز بالرائحة الحادة والقوية ،،،لكنها مغرية وجذابة في
نفس الوقت*​​

*طبعا للمصداقية العطر الرجالي أكثر من روعة ويمشي أكثر من النسائي*​​

*
*​​

العرض الثامن والأخير​​

بخور الأوركيد الفضي 3 عبوات ب180 ريال​​

يصلح للمساجد ولأجواء البيت فقط والفنادق​​


​​











عروض جديدة لشهر1


عود مروكي طبيعي محسن فاخر


ريحته ممتازه ويزبد يشبه العود الكمبودي...






*(الكيلو ب 1700 ريال)فقط*













عود مروكي طبيعي محسن سوبر


العود الذهبي







يزبد كثير وفواح وتبين ريحته من بعيد كسره صغيره منه تكفي المجلس


(سعر الكيلو 2400 ريال)










*عود هندي دبل سوبر*


*الكيلو ب10.000 ريال*


*أسعاره في السوق فوق 20.000*











​
*ملاحظات قبل الشراء:*​​
*** الأسعار هذه حسب الكميات المتواجدة عندنا حاليا الكميات التي تجي جديدة قد
تكون بنفس الأسعار أو تزيد أو تنقص حسب سعر الشراء من برا ....*​
​
***أهم ميزة يحتاجها العميل
المصداقية لأن كثير من الشركات تبيع الطبيعي الصناعي على أنه طبيعي وتحط عليه نفس
أسعار الطبيعي ، غير الي يبيع عليك نوع غير الي أنت شامه (هذا الشيء لا نتعامل به
، ونترك الزبون ياخذ بيده من الشنطة ويجرب أكثر من مرة قبل الشراء....*​
​
***الجودة أو الترجيع ،،،
المؤمنون على شروطهم ،،، إذا لم يعجبك العرض (استرجع دراهمك)*​
​
***الي داخل الرياض الاستلام
يدا
بيد ... برا الرياض عن طريق الشحن الزاجل أو فيدكس. 



للطلب :0551491932 واتس اب*
*
*​


----------



## ناددر (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أسعار خيالية وجودة على الشرط (عود طبيعي .. صناعي) جملة*

للررررررررفع


----------



## ناددر (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أسعار خيالية وجودة على الشرط (عود طبيعي .. صناعي) جملة*

استغفر الله


----------



## ناددر (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: أسعار خيالية وجودة على الشرط (عود طبيعي .. صناعي) جملة*

استغفر الله


----------

